# TORONTO | Sugar Wharf Towers | 230m | 70 fl | 218m | 64 fl | U/C



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

monkeyplayswithknives


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*What Does the Future of GTA Living Look Like? To Start, 20,000 Neighbours… *
June 14, 2021
Storeys _Excerpt_ 

This is how a “city of neighbourhoods” becomes a city of mini-cities.

A strong economy, growth-oriented immigration, new transit, a backlog of housing supply and massive tracts of land up for grabs as factories and industrial uses fade into history – and at the intersection of these, a big opportunity.

Large-scale mixed-use projects are springing up across the GTA and making enormous contributions to new urban centres in a single footprint. In some cases, they are the centre themselves, aiming to compete with some of Toronto’s oldest neighbourhoods for vibrant communities, cultural draws, and urban lifestyles.

...

Menkes Developments has been building large-scale mixed-use since the 1990s, says Jared Menkes, executive vice president of high rise residential.

“We rebuilt Empress Walk in North York, which was really the true predecessor to all these ‘live work play’ developments that we’re seeing happening over the last 10 to 15 years,” he says. “The conveniences and the community that’s created [by large-scale mixed-use projects are] really paramount to what people are looking for. It’s really building this mini-city.”

Most recently, Sugar Wharf brings an all-new 11-acre community to Toronto’s waterfront; just ahead, Mobilio and Festival projects contribute to a 75-acre master-planned project at the Vaughan Metropolitan Centre (VMC).

More : What Does the Future of GTA Living Look Like? To Start, 20,000 Neighbours...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Global Luxury Real Estate Platform LX Collection Expands to Toronto *
_Excerpt_ 

TORONTO, Oct. 05, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- LX Collection, the first global real estate platform exclusively dedicated to the most prestigious new luxury condominium developments in the world, is pleased to announce its international expansion to include Toronto, Canada, among its list of top luxury residential markets worldwide.

Designed as a singular destination for affluent buyers, elite brokers, and world-class developers, LX Collection provides a multichannel, content-rich platform to search and explore top-tier developments in major international real estate markets worldwide.

...

LX Collection will debut its Toronto market page with eleven luxury condominium developments, including Alterra’s 321 Davenport; Altree Development’s Forest Hill Private Residences; Menkes Developments’ Adagio and Sugar Wharf; Pinnacle International’s SkyTower and The Prestige at Pinnacle One Yonge; Platinum Vista’s No. 7 Dale; Slate Asset Management’s One Delisle; Tridel’s The Well Signature Series; Hines Tridel’s Aqualuna; and Westbank’s King Toronto. LX Collection plans to add additional new luxury developments through the remainder of the year.

More : Global Luxury Real Estate Platform LX Collection Expands to Toronto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVDSnwErrwH/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*These massive towers will replace the LCBO buildings on Toronto's waterfront *
blogTO _Excerpt_
Oct 21, 2021

Toronto is undergoing a vertical growth spurt unlike any of the building booms the city has experienced in past generations. And the skyline is only going to get taller with a new wave of megalithic structures already under construction or in the planning and approval stages.

The waterfront has become especially appealing for developers looking to make their mark on the skyline, home to some of the tallest projects unfolding anywhere in Canada.

One such site is the sprawling LCBO lands including the booze retailer's head office, warehouses, and a sea of surface parking stretching from Queens Quay in the south to Lake Shore Boulevard in the north.

Sold to Menkes Developments by the province back in 2016 for a staggering price tag of $260 million, plans quickly began to materialize for a multi-tower complex with some sky-scraping height, and shovels would be in the ground by the end of the following year.

Known as Sugar Wharf, the complex six-tower complex's first phase is moving along on the eastern half of the site. A 25-storey office building — including a new LCBO headquarters — is practically complete, while a pair of condo towers ascend towards heights of 70 and 64 storeys to the north.

More : These massive towers will replace the LCBO buildings on Toronto's waterfront


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/1


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 8









Toronto Skyline by Gary Ni on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461428093046956038


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/24

Freighter Andean moored in the Jarvis slip, 2021 11 24 by booledozer, on Flickr

Freighter Andean moored in the Jarvis slip, 2021 11 24 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 27

Toronto Skyline 2021 by chrisd666, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/3

Construction, SE corner Sherbourne and Front, 2021 12 03 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/7

Early morning Toronto skyline, 2021 12 07 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12

Panorama of Toronto skyline, 2021 12 12 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-12 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11

PXL_20211211_192313279 by jamie.vadgama, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/31

Is that a mirage? Toronto by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/3

Panorama, Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr 

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/4 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/15

009_00477_L1010205_LEICA SL2_LUMIX S 70-300-F4.5-5.6 by Randolph Croft, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-20 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Ontario Builds the First Elementary School in Toronto Condo *
Ontario Government News Release _Excerpt_
Jan 21, 2022

TORONTO—The Ontario government is investing $44 million to build the new Lower Yonge Precinct Elementary School to help working families in Toronto. This historic investment to support families in urban communities in the City of Toronto through the Toronto District School Board, announced by Stephen Lecce, Minister of Education, and Kinga Surma, Minister of Infrastructure, will create 455 student spaces as part of the Ford Government’s commitment to building modern, accessible, and technologically connected schools for Ontario youth.

The new school is an innovative project undertaken in collaboration with the school board and Menkes Developments. A podium school, the project is unique in Ontario and will create a school within a new mixed-use condominium project, providing more student accommodation for the lower Yonge and waterfront neighbourhoods. Once complete, the new school could be replicated as an innovative solution to meeting the education needs of working families in urban and high-density environments.

“With many families living in condos and high-density urban communities, we believe their children deserve access to modern and safe schools in the hearts of their communities,” said Minister Lecce. “I am proud to deliver this progressive urban school within a high-density condominium project. This innovative partnership will provide access for young families to a state-of-the-art school in the heart of Toronto.”

More : Ontario Newsroom


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/23

icy_Island_getaway_010 by truszphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27

This just might be the coldest place to take picture in and around Toronto. And yet they still show up! by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6

February Freeze Toronto by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/13

Toronto,Lake Ontario by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*‘Vertical school’ in a Toronto condo raises questions about public-private education partnerships *
The Conversation _Excerpt_
Feb 17, 2022

Ontario’s government announced in January that it was partnering with the Toronto District School Board (TDSB) and Menkes Development to build the province’s first public school in a condominium at Toronto’s downtown waterfront. Such schools in mid-rise or high-rise buildings in dense urban areas have become known as “vertical schools.”

TDSB trustee Stephanie Donaldson described it as “an innovative urban school model” while the city’s mayor touted it as a way “to ensure that residents have access to all the services they need.”

Sounds good — but how well will it really serve the public interest?

Few details of the partnership are available to the public, even while the province says that the “new school could be replicated as an innovative solution to meeting… education needs,” leaving questions about what precedents this deal may set — and whether this public-private partnership will live up it its promise. Many don’t.

More : 'Vertical school' in a Toronto condo raises questions about public-private education partnerships


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/20

Toronto skyline by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/23

Toronto Skyline by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/15

Toronto skyline, 2022 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/17

Toronto by ChantalMougelPhotography, on Flickr

Full Pink Moon descends over the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/4

Skyline from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/10

PXL_20220510_103416346 by Geo Swan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/20

still life by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-24 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/4

Sugar Wharf by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sugar Wharf by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/25

Toronto Skyline by Xiaoping98, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/5

Untitled by hunter47d, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/13

The Skyline by Francesco Mariani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/5

20221105_111023_HDR by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/12

Toronto by ChantalMougelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

Panorama of Toronto's skyline, at night, 2022 11 17 by Geo Swan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/22

Construction around the Distillery District. by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/23

Toronto's skyline, at dusk, 2022 11 23 by Geo Swan, on Flickr

Panorama of Toronto's skyline, at dusk, 2022 11 23 by Geo Swan, on Flickr

Toronto's skyline, at night, 2022 11 23 by Geo Swan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8

Toronto Beaches. by George Hornaday, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/2

the Harborview has changed! by Andre Dillon, on Flickr


----------

